# Ryuboku 400l



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi

A great deal of time has passed since i showed my tank last time but I haven't give up with our beautiful hobby and I hope you still remember me. The reason was simple - my last planted tank was removed in November 2005 but I'm going back to the hobby and preparing new planted tank designs. In the meantime I'd like to show you something different - my first „commercial" design - a two-side 400 liters tank with continuous water change system. As it is not my own tank i can't take care of it too much and I had to agree to a compromise with the tank owner (among other things it concerned two-side tank arrangement) It is Ryuboku arrangement based on a large driftwood that I was able to buy in one of the shops. The driftwood casts a shadow so I had to put a sanded pass and some moss in the shaded place. As you can see I decided to use slow growing plant species because I would't have time to prune them every week. I hope you will like the tank. Right now I have small problems with plants condition but i see small light in the end of the tunnel 










You can find more photos, articles and technical details on my website (unfortunately in polish language)
AquaDesign Galeria


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

2-sided is difficult. I think you did a great job considering the difficulties of designing that type of layout Norbert, along with being limited in your available plant selections (slow growers). Well, sometimes limitations can bring out innovation.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I am glad you are back!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

That is a superb job. I think that Island design with the stream of sand around it looks amazing. It's perfect for a two sided tank.

Can't wait to see some more pictures as it grows in.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Norbert, that's a wonderful scape. You did a good job executing the 2-sided tank. Can't wait until everything grows in.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks nice. On the seventh step it looks like you could just make a turtle tank, or a emerged tank. But then looking at the eighted step it looks weird. 

Btw, what's that guy in the back doing on the computer? Maplestory, WoW?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Of course we remember you, man In fact, I go to your site quite often!

This new layout looks good! Can't wait to see more updated pix!


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice scape! I especially like the minimal plant presence on the far right

bioch, it looks like Warcraft III: Frozen Throne. Probably about to play DotA =].


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks for comments.

Tank is 2.5 months old right now but like i wrote before there is small problem with plants (but i'm working on it  ). I hope tank will be fine in April/May.

Boy with computer is 5-6years old owner son, so Warcraft is too difficult for him


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi

Time for update. Photo from March 
Today i was at Maciej home (tank owner) and I saw tank first time from over month and...looking good . Not to much time for looking over tank but IMO looking pretty good in living room.

Enjoy


----------



## RuiEstrelinha (Feb 23, 2004)

One word: " Beautiful "

My nature feeling is pumping up with this aquarium! 

Keep going!

Best regards,


----------



## FkHoR (Apr 27, 2007)

nice job


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Very nice. I love it.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

You have not lost your touch, Norbert!

Fine work indeed.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi

Little update :bored:

I didn't see this tank since April 2007. Tank is OVERGROWN :heh::heh::heh:
I don't know when bottle with ferts are empty  but IMO tank don't look like garden nightmare 










"Aftershave"


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

An excellent compromise for a tank that really looked pretty good in its "overgrown" state!


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang, I loved the overgrown look! That was awesome how good it has been doing. Sweet tank, and I love how it is setup.


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Lovin' the tank...


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Heh...thanks for coments [smilie=u:
Hmm..you like overgrown layout?  Personaly I very like "hemianthus forest" :heh: but I prefer more "empty" and clean layouts. I hope more pictures coming in future


----------



## jdmstop (Aug 20, 2007)

how are you dosing the tank and what are you using?


Thanks


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

This is a very nice tank, considering it's a two sided tank. Is the tall grassy looking plant a type of vallisneria?


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

jdmstop said:


> how are you dosing the tank and what are you using?


Like i wrote tank last time running without ferts (only CO2+ Planta Gainer Hydro Mineral for RO water). I don't know how long it was - maybe 1week without ferts, but maybe month .

In past (and right now) I used:
TMG everyday (7-9ml)
Planta Gainer HM for RO water (water change continues about 40l/day 100% RO)
Planta Gainer Ferro+ everyday (bonus Fe and Mn with some other trace) (6-10ml)
KNO3 everyday (1-2ppm NO3)

Yes, this plant is vallisneria nana.


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

lovely tank in sweet home!! ^^


----------

